
James Shore: Dependency Injection Demystified - eaxitect
http://jamesshore.com/Blog/Dependency-Injection-Demystified.html
======
Isamu
> Dependency injection means giving an object its instance variables. Really.
> That's it.

I think the more standard term at the heart of this is "late binding". Really,
it is about pulling in an object (data+code) at runtime.

~~~
eaxitect
I agree with you, DI is just a fancy name for a must-have feature :)

